# 28" mudzilla for 14" rim.



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok....I have pretty much looked everywhere I can think of to get this tire with no luck. Anybody know where to find them?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DO the even make it? I've never seen one.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

There are no 28"s for a 14" wheel. The below link is the Mudzilla link on Maxxis' website with all size available listed


http://www.maxxis.com/MotorcycleATV/ATV-Utility/M966-Mudzilla.aspx


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

No problem


----------

